# Not to me but it happened. Off with some finger tips.



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

One of my employees called me last night to say that he will be out for awhile. He went through a litany of reasons why it happened. It was late and I was rushing to get done with poor lighting, I was distracted, my glasses were sliding down my nose etc. He was attempting to clean sawdust from the planer outfeed. I hate that this happened to him but I am also disappointed. I cannot imagine that anyone would allow their fingers to enter a running planer. I don't think I would even use a stick to enter for fear it would be ejected with force. It is too easy to shut the tool down before getting remotely close to the cutters or any moving parts.

My wife asked "can they sew the back on?" I told her that some tools play for keeps and there is nothing left to find let alone reattach. Just wanted to say stay safe out there. Always take a moment to think about safety.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You fired him right? He's a danger to himself and others in a shop with power tools. You can't be kind and keep him in the shop.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Sad story, and actually a little unbelievable. I'm with you, it's hard to imagine someone allowing their fingers into a planer.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> You fired him right? He s a danger to himself and others in a shop with power tools. You can t be kind and keep him in the shop.
> 
> - Madmark2


Not disagreeing but my shop is a hobby in the back yard. My business is security and fire alarm systems so a drill and a ladder are the most dangerous tools around the workplace in my business. If I was in a woodworking business I would be getting ready for my workers comp to go way up and possibly bracing for a lawsuit. I have been in business since 1994 without a single claim (knocking wood).


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

So he didn't do it on *your* planer! WHEW! Thats a relief. But still it seems like he failed the shop safety IQ test!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

In thinking about it, if I had my DW735 raised to it's top height leaving a huge amount of room below the cutters I still would not let any part of me to cross that threshold of under the cutters. You have to think about clothing apron strings or anything else getting in there. Heck, I have been working and had a panicked bird fly into my shop and start bouncing around. Having my finger playing chicken with a blade and getting scared / distracted is too risky, you just never know.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I don't really even have words for this type of accident. I know I'm guilty of a few questionable things in the shop but never to the point of putting my fingers inside a planer or jointer. If I'm milling a lot of stock I just keep the compressor ready to go. Chips pile up on the bed and blow them out. Worry about cleaning up the floor when Im done.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah talk about poor judgement there was no judgement.as i read this i was having a hard believing he did that.put a chill down my spine.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I hate hearing about these things but I suppose it helps to keep others on their toes. Worst one in recent memory was at a friends' shop. He thought he would clean a moving bandsaw blade by holding a solvent soaked rag against it to save time. Two fingers but at least they had something left to sew on.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I hate hearing about these things but I suppose it helps to keep others on their toes. Worst one in recent memory was at a friends shop. He thought he would clean a moving bandsaw blade by holding a solvent soaked rag against it to save time. Two fingers but at least they had something left to sew on.
> 
> - Foghorn


OOOOUUUUCCCCCHHHHH !!!!!!!! i hate when that happens.another one of those,what the hell were they thinking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> yeah talk about poor judgement there was no judgement.as i read this i was having a hard believing he did that.put a chill down my spine.
> 
> - pottz


I feel ya, made me sit down and think about life the universe and everything..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

The cutters play for keeps, of course, and so do the rollers, once they grab they dont let go, kinda like a snapping turtle. But I am having a hard time imagining how this went off, if the outfeed roller had caught his hand it would have stripped it away from the cutters.

Sorry to hear about it, but damn that was dumb.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The cutters play for keeps, of course, and so do the rollers, once they grab they dont let go, kinda like a snapping turtle. But I am having a hard time imagining how this went off, if the outfeed roller had caught his hand it would have stripped it away from the cutters.
> 
> Sorry to hear about it, but damn that was dumb.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


sounds like he stuck his hand in the opening where the dc hose attaches above the rollers trying to remove a clog.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

He did something. If I remember correctly in the early days og Woodnet someone got the arm caught in a planer trying to retrieve a stuck piece…

You can't have the amount of woodworkers online and off without a volume of accidents..It isn't possible.

You can't fire a worker for getting hurt….


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> sounds like he stuck his hand in the opening where the dc hose attaches above the rollers trying to remove a clog.
> 
> - pottz


No, he had his hand flat against the outfeed table attempting to clear saw dust. What I don't know is if he slipped, didn't look where his hand was going, or was thinking "I can get a little under here because surly the blades are further back". I may blow some saw dust off the table or hit it with my dust brush but my hand is not going to ether table while that motor is running.


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

I know enough not to stick anything in a planer, but after a fellow worker cutting narrow strips on a table saw had one fly by him and break a plate plate glass window I changed my way of doing things. i stand beside the table and use a push stick. Better to let the missile hit the metal lathe than me.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I know many have already said how obviously stupid this was. I can't really argue with that. But I will say that ALL of us are capable of doing something stupid. We all do stupid things in the shop. Anyone saying they don't is either lying or is so unaware that they don't even know when they do it. The thing is, most of the time we get away with it.

And sure, some people are more careful and do stupid things less often. But NO ONE is perfect all the time. We are all human.

Point is, I take these stories as a reminder to do our best to not do the stupid thing. None of us will be perfect all the time. But the harder we try, the less the chances are we will make a mistake. It's a numbers game and probability.

We all need to remember to just take a breath, slow down, shut the machine off etc. It's stories like this that help to remind us all to be careful. So, I thank the OP for relaying this and I hope your employee recovers as much as possible quickly.

I also realize this was NOT an on the job accident. For those saying you should fire the guy becasue he's a hazard. I'd say more than likely this guy is going to be mister safety conscious for the rest of his life. We learn from our mistakes.

My brother-in-law is a contractor and was a construction worker when he was young. He carries a photo in his wallet to show new employees. The photo is his hand after he ran a circular saw across it (think raw hamburger). You can bet he learned his lesson and he does his best to pass that lesson on to others.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I know many have already said how obviously stupid this was. I can t really argue with that. But I will say that ALL of us are capable of doing something stupid. We all do stupid things in the shop. Anyone saying they don t is either lying or is so unaware that they don t even know when they do it. The thing is, most of the time we get away with it.
> 
> And sure, some people are more careful and do stupid things less often. But NO ONE is perfect all the time. We are all human.
> 
> ...


Good post. Plenty who will cast the first stone even though they have a plank in their eye or something like that. Ain't it judge not lest ye be judged? Humans make mistakes and hopefully we can learn from that to avoid it happening to one of us or someone we care about.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Its not damaged to him that I would fire him for, it's for the potential danger to others that I worry about.

If he trips, no biggie, but if he trips and knocks someone else into something sharp and spinning then you have a real issue.

We had a guy with "special needs" wandering thru the production floor, stumble, and nearly dump a rack of finished work onto the cable girl - he was a walking safety hazard. It can be dangerous to even be near some people.

Ever see Curly clock Moe in the head with a long board by turning suddenly? I've seen that on job sites. Ditto stepping in a bucket and tripping? Or shot with a nail gun while screwing around?

Nothing is "idiot proof", idiots are too clever.

I was taught early on to never work with a man with electrical tape on his saw cord, 'cause if he doesn't know what he's cutting, then he could be cutting anything or anyone.

Just sign me "Three Finger Joe".


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

There's a fella on youtube named Jaime, one of a couple brothers that are both builders. He had an accident with his jointer as he didn't hear it still running after moving onto the planer and having the DC running all while wearing hearing protection. The guard wasn't against the fence and he was getting boards from the jointer infeed table taking them to the planer. He got his fingers or gloved fingers (?) tangled up in the still running cutterhead and it sucked his hand into the Shelix head hard enough to stall the 2hp motor. He ground away over 3/4 the length of four fingers on one hand.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Madmark it's not a perfect world out there except in your shop. Those of use who had to put in 8-10 hours a day in the residential or Commercial shop or furniture shops feel different about people who get injured.

Funny things have happened in the shops. I've logged in over 80,000 hours in these shops. I've had my share of skinned chins,stitches,etc. I been there when there has been serious and not so serious accidents.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree with Jack. 
There's a saying if you hang around the barbershop long enough your bound to get a hair cut. 
My own personal experience with power tools haven't been perfect either. I've shot a staple through my finger. Cut my thumb with a worm drive circular saw. Cut my hand many time with a sharp blade. And fallen off a roof twice and didn't break my back. But hurt my get along.
If anyone is worried about getting injured woodworking they should get a new hobby or craft. Painting is kinda safe but I guess it always possible you might poke your eye with the end of a brush.
Good Luck trying to be perfect


----------



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

I tend to follow this rule with machinery…. if it's moving I ain't touching it except where I am suppose to.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

How many 2nd chances do you give? What if they hurt someone else thru carelessness?

Where do you draw the line? Fingertips? Fingers? Hand? Someone else's fingers?

The lawyers are going to ask how much general shop and machine specific safety training did you give? Certificates of compliance? MSDS's? Was there warning signage? Appropriate guards and other safety gear? First aid box?

Keep your homeowners and business liability policies up to date. Telling someone that if they fall off the roof they're fired before they hit the ground just don't cut it any more.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't fire someone for falling off the roof that's just too mean.
I would deduct some time in roofing you don't get paid for laying around on the ground.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Its not damaged to him that I would fire him for, it s for the potential danger to others that I worry about.
> 
> If he trips, no biggie, but if he trips and knocks someone else into something sharp and spinning then you have a real issue.
> 
> ...


It's not your business, your fingers, your, shop, your wallet and you don't have to work with him and it not your call. But you'd make a good ambulance chaser.


----------

